# Components & Cladding



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello everyone. Im new to the forum, please excuse me if their is already information to my question on here. Im in an industry where cheap products are in high demand for accessory structures. I am having some issues with florida product approval codes with doors, large enough for lets say, riding lawn mowers to go though. And a Garage door which is around $800 installed could be replaced with a french door fiberglass with no glass. But their are products such as in the mobile home industry that offer 6' wide double doors for about $250. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a quality product (with a large opening for a fair price) which will meet Florida wind speeds, 130vasd.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

"quality product (with a large opening for a fair price" What do they call that?oxymoron? Your sounding just like a customer.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Ha, Yeah its my customers ringing in my head with the local building officials breathing down my neck. Its similar to pick two of the three, cheap good and fast. Thats my dilemma. Theres this little thing on the drawing that is submitted for a permit called the leeward and windward design pressures that have + and - lbs per sq ft you have to comply with. I can find Anderson doors and windows with design pressures that are well with in the parameters of what my engineer is requiring on the plans and install them in all my accessory structures that are exposure b risk category 1, but I will have the pants beat off me by my competition. Its a quality product in the customers eyes that will suffice the building dept when you turn in your product approval sheet. AND something that wont break the bank. Like I said theres several options in the mobile home industry but none of which are complying with the requirements of ASTM 7-10. for my wind speeds. Look up Aluminum storage sheds, shed mules, thrifty made sheds, Ive even gone to the floridabuilding.org and looked at approved and failed plans submitted to the state that are built by other similar companies and most of them are having to have a door design by their engineer that they are building form scratch with a latch system for a knob, (junk). I want a real door with a real knob that will comply and be real cheap. Elixer industry makes a great one but they are lacking in their testing department and manufacturing several doors that don't comply for example their 6' wide double door. Look it up, I have. Seems If I was an owner of a manufacturing dept. of a National chain I would make some products that are better wind loaded for just a few more bucks. Now what are your thoughts on this. (I know I should merge into roofs and home remodels, creditable products in those areas)


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=alu...hH4yqgwTO04CYCg&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=701

This is my industry, hundreds of jobs a year. Fun to build though, and yea when your local business owner wants one at his office to store old files in you have to be able to build commercially. Ridiculous, I can build a 50' tall four family apartment, but have to have the same license for a shed at a restaurant to hold extra styrofoam plates in  Ive been doing this for 15 years, recently My business partner and I took over his fathers business 3 years ago. I recently passed the CBC exam and am waiting on state approval of the application.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=alu...hH4yqgwTO04CYCg&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=701
> 
> This is my industry, hundreds of jobs a year. Fun to build though, and yea when your local business owner wants one at his office to store old files in you have to be able to build commercially. Ridiculous, I can build a 50' tall four family apartment, but have to have the same license for a shed at a restaurant to hold extra styrofoam plates in  Ive been doing this for 15 years, recently My business partner and I took over his fathers business 3 years ago. I recently passed the CBC exam and am waiting on state approval of the application.


Whoa whoa slow your sled down a little!!!!!!!!!. Calling yourself a CBC contactor is against the law. Passing the test is great i know what it takes to do that. But you still have to pass a back ground c/k, and work experience c/k, also a credit c/k, You can not build a thing at the moment as you have no licence #, Lets hope no one from the CILB reads your thread, Passing the test is just the first step in becoming licensed in FL. I wish you success.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, notice I cannot pull a permit with just three letters. The numbers are coming. Maybe I should change it to cbc2b ? Eh.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems like everyone here wants to stay off topic. Refer to the top of the thread^


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe decaf would help?You come on here making a first post and expecting everyone here to bow to you and answer your question right now?That's what I live for.Where have you been all my life?
How can I serve you master?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok back on topic, When did sheds become subject to hurricane protocols ? in FL. Or is it just in the AHJ where you work. As for doors having a NOA for design pressures, Jeld Wen from the depot thats about the cheapest you will find, But its not the door its the complete system, Jamb, the fastners, the amount of fastners, where the fastners are installed. Have you tried "Moble Home Depot"


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

its ridiculous, the buildings are placed like a mobile home, DOT regulated tie down engineering stuff. Theres nothing in the 2010 code or 2014 code that refers to isolated pier foundations. But it is being engineered (and accepted) as an alternative foundation method. Wood floor, these things can be moved with a roll-back vehicle. Up to a 20x24 size, Couple o' grand and its built in one day. The doors are mobile home doors. I just wish manufacturers would make one worthy of Florida. Look up light framed construction and wind speeds for it. It makes no sense why florida would accept a wind speed for light framed construction low enough to not qualify for any area of Florida. Everything is Vasd 120 and up for Risk 1. My only option I see is have some local door manufacturers build some frenchies for me. I like the whole add some screws to the nail fin and walk, with these mobile home doors. And the one county next to us doesn't even require permitting on 400 sq ft or less, but they are HVHZ on everything else. There needs to be some common ground differenced on Risk 1 vs. Risk everything else. haha. What do the Jeld-Wens run? round $300 right. for a 36x80. Ive pondered the idea of using Roll up doors by Janus for larger applications. Check them out. They are kinda industrial looking though.http://www.janusintl.com/ 
I'm not so sure of what the consumer will think of them. Also an opener for a roll up door is $$$. compared to a conventional garage door. There is a company in south florida who builds out of light gauge metal framing and also wood. I wonder what they use.http://www.superiorsheds.com/sheds/ How are they getting away with doors like those down south where the wind speeds are over 150 ish. Ive never dealt with DCA approval before though, they could be pre-approved by HUD and built at a factory. We build all onsite and have to thus comply with FBC 2010.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Update! Got some useful info from a building official in my area. Seems Like he wants to tell me how to get around this situation I had but wants me to figure it out my-self kinda self teaching through research. He listed some links for me to read, Some Florida Statutes that helped me in local product approval issues. I greatly appreciate you guys putting up with my rant. I was seriously stressed. I have further blown a few grand on 2014 engineering and am proceeding to have state approved DCA plans/ thus the decision of certain materials will be reviewed by the state and deemed fit for use without liability of a local official reviewing them. It will take a minute to have this finished but at-least I am heading in the right direction. The building official spoke of an incident where a certain signed affidavit could remove liability of certain unapproved materials, but I don't think i will be signing one of these. Thats what the engineering is for and for the state to review. They design products, I just install them accordingly. And as for the CBC under my name, I know I would never contract a job illegally. After passing the legs of the exam I just find it easier to get through this as "I have done it" in my head, kind of a proclamation to my self that I will be able to pass one of the nations hardest tests. Thats why I also noted in my reply I am working on it, Just feeling positive, can't never could, cause I'm a go getter! Hope to continue discussing information on a forum that pertains to what I eat, sleep, and breathe.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> Update! Got some useful info from a building official in my area. Seems Like he wants to tell me how to get around this situation I had but wants me to figure it out my-self kinda self teaching through research. He listed some links for me to read, Some Florida Statutes that helped me in local product approval issues. I greatly appreciate you guys putting up with my rant. I was seriously stressed. I have further blown a few grand on 2014 engineering and am proceeding to have state approved DCA plans/ thus the decision of certain materials will be reviewed by the state and deemed fit for use without liability of a local official reviewing them. It will take a minute to have this finished but at-least I am heading in the right direction. The building official spoke of an incident where a certain signed affidavit could remove liability of certain unapproved materials, but I don't think i will be signing one of these. Thats what the engineering is for and for the state to review. They design products, I just install them accordingly. And as for the CBC under my name, I know I would never contract a job illegally. After passing the legs of the exam I just find it easier to get through this as "I have done it" in my head, kind of a proclamation to my self that I will be able to pass one of the nations hardest tests. Thats why I also noted in my reply I am working on it, Just feeling positive, can't never could, cause I'm a go getter! Hope to continue discussing information on a forum that pertains to what I eat, sleep, and breathe.


 Thank god thats over


----------

